# HAMRADIO General > พูดคุยทั่วไป >  ยินดีที่ได้รู้จักทุกท่านคับ

## e22 ooz

E22oozรายงานตัวคับ

----------


## holiday

ฝากเนื้อฝากตัวด้วยนะคร๊าบบบบ

----------


## nimanout

ยินดีที่ได้รู้จักนะค่ะ ฝากเนื้อ ฝากตัวด้วยนะ
viva9988

----------


## Jializu69

:Big Grin:  gclub
best game

----------

